# Some great bb shooting ,, not me



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Found on YT , Ive been looking at all the bb shooters , since Ive gone bb crazy lol great shooting here I count 14 in a row. It evidently was done as a Dgui challenge 20 shot in a can at 10


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Dang those bb's are so dang tiny!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

BB’s freaking fly too!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That was some shooting. Did have a period when I shot 6mm (1/4"), but these days 7mm (9/32") is small enough


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

AKA Forgotten said:


> That was some shooting. Did have a period when I shot 6mm (1/4"), but these days 7mm (9/32") is small enough


I didn’t even know they made ammo in 9/32. I guess any size they make bearings in. Looks like I’ll be visiting Amazon here soon!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> I didn’t even know they made ammo in 9/32. I guess any size they make bearings in. Looks like I’ll be visiting Amazon here soon!


All sizes virtually from what I can gather, I was sent some smaller than 6mm (1/4") but no way would I try to shoot them 😁


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That shooter is @philly from this forum. Per an old post, he made his first PFS on April 16, 2011! An early adopter, and fine shot to boot!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

been shooting BBs for the last 2 weeks,forgot how much Fun they are,back to full size ammo now tho {1/4 in,5/16s, and 3/8s steels


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> I didn’t even know they made ammo in 9/32. I guess any size they make bearings in. Looks like I’ll be visiting Amazon here soon!





AKA Forgotten said:


> All sizes virtually from what I can gather, I was sent some smaller than 6mm (1/4") but no way would I try to shoot them 😁





AKA Forgotten said:


> That was some shooting. Did have a period when I shot 6mm (1/4"), but these days 7mm (9/32") is small enough


*1636 is a laser for 7mm.*


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *1636 is a laser for 7mm.*


Excellent thank you, I have some 1636 I've not been using


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Man... that was a heavy band for bb's 
He said they were doubles at the end, but he must have meant singles. Still, those were some extra wide bands for bb's


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Man... that was a heavy band for bb's
> He said they were doubles at the end, but he must have meant singles. Still, those were some extra wide bands for bb's


 I thought that too. I mark 5/8 and 1/4 and then cut outside the mark. {only way Ive found accurate} and they work good on bbs for me .50 snipersling


----------

